# New Series on Discovery Channel



## Aerialist (Feb 8, 2016)

The Discovery Channel has started a new "reality" series called "Dangerous Job Interviews" one part of the series deals with three rookies trying out for a climber's job. They start these guys out on climbing giant Redwoods to take dead limbs out of it.

Interesting to note the show is using three of my video clips in the series. A Producer for the show contacted me about using a clip called "caught by my rope", the ended up using a portion of that clip and two others as well.

The show series is on Friday evenings at 9:00 Eastern time but they air it often during the week. It comes on right after "Gold Rush" check it out and try to guess what clips are mine.


----------



## TonyK (Feb 8, 2016)

I watched part of that and was wondering if the tree service owner was a member here. I can't say that I watch very many of the Discovery Channel's reality shows since they don't seem to have a basis in reality.


----------



## Stihlbillie (Feb 8, 2016)

[QUOTE="TonyK, post: 5752510, I can't say that I watch very many of the Discovery Channel's reality shows since they don't seem to have a basis in reality.[/QUOTE]

Agreed.




-chimpboy


----------



## Aerialist (Feb 9, 2016)

"Reality" in these shows is quite fungible and scripted to be entertaining. I particularly liked the Bush Pilot segment, as a commercially rated pilot and aircraft owner, I found Ron's efforts laughable. Of course having a guy they call "Captain Crash" be your instructor would give pause for thought to any aspiring pilot.

The "engine failure" in the second show was so laughably staged I had to call fakery! as my tree crew and I watched it. Then Ron going off into the bush at night shooting his shotgun at anything that moved or made a sound was also pretty unreal. It is Africa after all, but I would have just slept in the airplane and kept very quiet.

I owned a real bush plane (a Cessna 185) in the '70s and know a bit about bush flying:


----------



## mu2bdriver (Feb 9, 2016)

Polished leading edges?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerialist (Feb 9, 2016)

mu2bdriver said:


> Polished leading edges?



Actually part of a STOL (Short Take Off and Landing) kit I installed on the plane. A reconfigured (drooped) leading edge, stall fences, and turbulence tabs to improve short field performance.


----------



## mu2bdriver (Feb 9, 2016)

Sharp!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 9, 2016)

You didn't watch it very well, it clearly said he purposely killed the engine to simulate an engine failure.


----------



## Zale (Feb 9, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> The Discovery Channel has started a new "reality" series called "Dangerous Job Interviews" one part of the series deals with three rookies trying out for a climber's job. They start these guys out on climbing giant Redwoods to take dead limbs out of it.
> 
> Interesting to note the show is using three of my video clips in the series. A Producer for the show contacted me about using a clip called "caught by my rope", the ended up using a portion of that clip and two others as well.
> 
> The show series is on Friday evenings at 9:00 Eastern time but they air it often during the week. It comes on right after "Gold Rush" check it out and try to guess what clips are mine.




How is the calf after your injury?


----------



## Aerialist (Feb 10, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> You didn't watch it very well, it clearly said he purposely killed the engine to simulate an engine failure.



Oh I watched it very closely, the smoke coming out of the cowl flaps is the part that was fakery. "killing" the engine is a standard part of student pilot training for simulating an engine out situation. It's usually done by pulling the throttle back to idle and having the student pick a spot to land the airplane. Actually killing the engine would have to be done by shutting off the fuel supply of the engine and would require a restart by turning the fuel selector back on and letting the windmilling prop start the engine again. Neither of these options would result in the black smoke depicted.



Zale said:


> How is the calf after your injury?



That was years ago , I have a nasty scar but full use of that limb. There is a numbness there and I feel no pain in the leg affected . Chainsaw cuts are very dirty and infection is the biggest problem to overcome.


----------



## tla100 (Mar 14, 2016)

I can hardly watch it anymore. I know they are big trees, I have never climbed. But so much drama leading up to cutting a few dead branches.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 14, 2016)

The show contains a lot of exaggeration and hyperbole the "650 lb" dead limb they roped down couldn't have actually weighed 100 lbs and there was no need I could see to rope it down. In the latest episode the aspiring climber didn't even wear gloves and then agonized over the resulting blisters.

I will say though that the dead tree that Zak sent one of the rookies up was dangerous and I would never have sent an unexperienced climber up there. At least they had him tied into another tree nearby.


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 17, 2016)

TonyK said:


> I watched part of that and was wondering if the tree service owner was a member here. I can't say that I watch very many of the Discovery Channel's reality shows since they don't seem to have a basis in reality.


Well the basis is there but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## troutbum (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm still looking for the 6 figure climbing job.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 27, 2016)

Getting six figures as a climber in this industry is only attainable if you are part of a syndicated show that aires every week. I'm working on getting that for my guys.


----------



## troutbum (Mar 27, 2016)

Ahhhh...ok that makes sense! I thought I've been getting ripped off.


----------

